#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Ищу буддиста в Москве, с которым можно посидеть - чай попить, пообщаться.

## Вячеслав Дон

Добрый день!
Ищу буддиста в Москве, с которым можно посидеть - чай попить, пообщаться.
Желательно опытного, кто имеет опыт падений и вставаний. Кто знает как должен (как следует) жить по Буддизму, а может и живет так. 
Интересно понять что такое Буддизм с точки зрения практикующего, живущего Буддизмом человека.
Интересуют не конкретные техники, а общая канва, общий настрой, основные мысли и идеи. Просто задам вопросы, которые для меня актуальны.

Книги, конечно, читал. Но все не то.
Понял, что нужен живой рассказ и опыта конкретного человека (да еще и в Москве), которому можно задавать конкретные вопросы.

Пожалуйста, буддисты, откликнитесь. Помогите новичку.
Спасибо.

----------


## Алик

http://vk.com/kwanumzen_moscow
http://vk.com/club10607242
http://zendao.ru/RU/Contacts
По этим адресам Вам с удовольствием помогут.

----------


## Anthony

В Москве, да не найти Буддизм! ))))
К Топперу вон сходите.
В любом БЦ Вам нальют чаю. Даже у нас в провансе наливают  :Smilie: 

В Алмазный путь сходите... самая счастливая школа. Для знакомства - само то.
Но и не ограничивайтесь одним БЦ,... посмотрите все, что предлагают в городе. Приценитесь.

----------


## Фил

> В Москве, да не найти Буддизм! ))))
> К Топперу вон сходите.


Топпер в СПб!

----------

Anthony (22.10.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.10.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Добрый день!
> Ищу буддиста в Москве, с которым можно посидеть - чай попить, пообщаться.
> Желательно опытного, кто имеет опыт падений и вставаний. Кто знает как должен (как следует) жить по Буддизму, а может и живет так. 
> Интересно понять что такое Буддизм с точки зрения практикующего, живущего Буддизмом человека.
> Интересуют не конкретные техники, а общая канва, общий настрой, основные мысли и идеи. Просто задам вопросы, которые для меня актуальны.
> 
> Книги, конечно, читал. Но все не то.
> Понял, что нужен живой рассказ и опыта конкретного человека (да еще и в Москве), которому можно задавать конкретные вопросы.
> 
> ...


Мне как-то сложно представить себе человека, который возьмет и напишет: "Да, я тот самый _матерый_ буддист. Давайте встретимся!"



> Книги, конечно, читал. Но все не то.


Если вам книги, написанные святыми ничего не дали, то, что Вы хотите услышать от простых практикующих?

Мой Вам совет: общайтесь на форуме, находите интересных Вам собеседников и договаривайтесь о встрече с ними.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Добрый день!
> Ищу буддиста в Москве, с которым можно посидеть - чай попить, пообщаться.
> Желательно опытного, кто имеет опыт падений и вставаний. Кто знает как должен (как следует) жить по Буддизму, а может и живет так. 
> Интересно понять что такое Буддизм с точки зрения практикующего, живущего Буддизмом человека.
> Интересуют не конкретные техники, а общая канва, общий настрой, основные мысли и идеи. Просто задам вопросы, которые для меня актуальны.
> 
> Книги, конечно, читал. Но все не то.
> Понял, что нужен живой рассказ и опыта конкретного человека (да еще и в Москве), которому можно задавать конкретные вопросы.
> 
> ...


Зайдите в любой буддийский центр, какой вам понравится - и там с вами наверняка душевно побеседуют и попьют чаю. Если же хотите неформальной обстановки - то достаточно почитать данный форум, чтобы увидеть и обсудить многие формальные и неформальные проблемы и интересы "имеющего опыт падений и вставаний" российского буддиста  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Боюсь, личное общение с хорошим буддистом Вам слегка разочарует. Вы будете ждать чего-нибудь "эдакого", а он - самый обыкновенный человек. :Big Grin: 

Ну, конечно, по центрам есть смысл пойти. 

А московские ребята, которые тут, - чего вы не откликаетесь? :Smilie:  Я б откликнулась, была б поближе. 

Не потому, что хорошая буддистка и могу служить примером, а потому что чаю-то с человеком всяко попить можно - просит же человек :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ну, макаронами там еще покормить, например :Big Grin: 

Иль буддийского экзамена испугалися? :Smilie:  Про опыт падений не хочется рассказывать? :Smilie:

----------

Алик (22.10.2013)

----------


## Anthony

> Топпер в СПб!


Ну тогда пусть не ходит к Топперу )

----------

Фил (22.10.2013)

----------


## Anthony

> Боюсь, личное общение с хорошим буддистом Вам не понравится


Эт смотря чем кормить  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2013)

----------


## Паня

или смотря что наливать

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2013), Эделизи (23.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А московские ребята, которые тут - чего вы не откликаетесь? Я б откликнулась, была б поближе.


А мы - нет!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А мы - нет!


Жадины :Stick Out Tongue: 

Если ты новичку хоть на какие-то вопросы не можешь ответить или направить его к тому, кто сможет ответить, предложить что-то почитать: если ты с ним не умеешь поговорить просто по-человечески, без комплексов и на равных - так что ты за буддист? :Smilie: 

Или тут люди, не живущие буддизмом? :Big Grin:  Не знают, как жить в соответствии с 10 благими?

Может, человек стесняется сам один в БЦ идти - хочет кого-нибудь доброго, кто с ним у метро за ручку туда сходит?

Сами-то давно ль того же искали?

----------

Алик (22.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Жадины
> Если ты новичку хоть на какие-то вопросы не можешь ответить или направить его к тому, кто сможет ответить, предложить что-то почитать: если ты с ним не умеешь поговорить просто по-человечески, без комплексов и на равных - так что ты за буддист?


Херовый!
На самом деле, уже не первый раз, Вы, как В.И.Ленин, агитируете за что-то, находясь при этом где нибудь в Баден-Бадене.
Причем даже сама фраза 


> А московские ребята, которые тут - чего вы не откликаетесь?


Уже подразумевает, что все московские ребята, которые не откликнулись, ну просто те еще упыри!  :Smilie: 
Мне даже уже раздумывание над причиной, почему я не откликаюсь, уже такой напряг привносит.

И главное, еще оправдываться надо, тем кто живет в Москве, почему именно они не откликаются!
Ничего плохого никому не сделал человек, просто жить в Москве угораздило, и вот тебе, "чего не откликаетесь"  :Smilie: 
Я лично, даже с знакомыми людьми не люблю общаться,
не говоря уж о незнакомых.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.10.2013), Алик (22.10.2013), Аурум (22.10.2013), Дубинин (22.10.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.10.2013), Сергей Карпов (14.04.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2013), Эделизи (22.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ФИл, не надо мучатся угрызениями совести - никто, кстати, Вас ни в чем не упрекает не считаете нужным, - не надо - проходите мимо моих постов :Smilie:  Худшим буддистом Вы от этого не станете - ежели че. :Smilie:  

Нету у меня сейчас лишних 300 евро, а то б и в Москву прилетела б - от меня всего ждать можно :Smilie:  Не только роли Ленина. Я б и сама заодно бы во всех московских центрах чаю б попила :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Давайте по делу. Объяснять, почему дергаю за веревочку - нет ни желания, ни сил.
---------------------------------------------------

Вячеслав -отпишитесь тут - вызвался кто-то вообще или нет. Сходили в какой-то центр или нет, как Вас там приняли?

Если нет- щас найдем Вам доброго буддиста без лишних слов в Москве :Smilie:  


Жаль, что не в Питере - они б уже чайник кипятили :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

Не все любят макароны!  :Smilie: 



> Жаль, что не в Питере - они б уже чайник кипятили


Эк Вы Топпера! А всего 1 раз человек макарон поел.....

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не все любят макароны! 
> 
> Эк Вы Топпера! А всего 1 раз человек макарон поел.....


зато два раза пили чай :Smilie: 

Любовь к макаронам не обязательна - это "соус" к общению :Smilie:  Все лучше, чем под сигарету. :Smilie: 

Но я еще не видели никого, кто б моих макарон даже не попробовал :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Фил

> Но я еще не видели никого, кто б моих макарон даже не попробовал


Вы даже этого вообразить не можете!

----------


## Вячеслав Дон

Ох, нафлудили  :Smilie:  
Пока никто лично не отозвался.


*Алик*, спасибо. Как пойму что надо идти в центр, в группу - пойду в одну из них.

*Anthony*, ок. Пока хочу контакта 1 на 1. Возможно, потом пойду в центр какой-нибудь. 

*Pema Kalzang* - *не* нужен *тот* самый матерый, который может тягаться со святыми или гуру - нужен человек, который чувствует что нашел свой Буддизм - идет по жизни с ним. А не совсем зеленый новичек как я. Чтобы мог рассказать о себе и Своем Буддизме. Книги все как-то конкретно описывают и не отвечают на мои простые (глупые?) и, может не в попад, вопросы. 
Совет, кстати хороший. Можно с Вами (тобой?) встретиться? Из Москвы ведь.  :Smilie: 


*Еше Дордже*, спасибо. Некоторые вопросы настолько глупы (как мне кажется), что их задавать в приличном публичном обществе не хочется. Но если не получится найти живого человека для личной встречи - так и буду делать.

*Пема Дролкар* - мне как раз самый обычный буддист и нужен. не более того.  :Smilie:  Во-во-во - по простому поговорить, комплексы побороть при походе в БЦ - прям это то что надо. Пока никто не откликнулся. В Центр не хочу - будет куча людей. Хочу сперва "подготовиться", с матчастью хоть чуток познакомиться  :Smilie: 
>найдем Вам доброго буддиста без лишних слов в Москве 
надо. очень надо  :Smilie: 

p.s. а у вас тут позитивненько  :Smilie:  это радует!

----------

Алик (22.10.2013), Пема Дролкар (22.10.2013)

----------


## Нико

К Хосу попроситесь на чаёк. Если он не откажет.... И если не будет глупых вопросов, а только по существу))))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> К Хосу попроситесь на чаёк. Если он не откажет.... И если не будет глупых вопросов, а только по существу))))))


Думаю, Хосу можно и глупые вопросы задать :Smilie:  И вообще - любые. И чай по-человечески попить просто так. Прям я сама хочу тоже к Хосу на чай :Smilie: 

Вячеслав, не стесняйтесь, правда. Это очень хороший совет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы даже этого вообразить не можете!


Вообразить могу все, что угодно. Я сама макароны не люблю. Ем их раз в два-три месяца, когда отказаться нельзя, хотя готовлю через день, будучи в макаронной стране. Но есть некоторые исключения :Smilie:  

А вы пробовали итальянские макароны - хорошо и искусно приготовленные в натуре? Со свежим лигурийским песто, например? :Smilie:

----------

Фил (23.10.2013)

----------


## Алик

> *Еше Дордже*, спасибо. Некоторые вопросы настолько глупы (как мне кажется), что их задавать в приличном публичном обществе не хочется. Но если не получится найти живого человека для личной встречи - так и буду делать.


Не бойтесь задавать  глупые вопросы. Бойтесь услышать  глупые  ответы.  :Smilie:  Хочу Вам порекомендовать раздел "вопросы и ответы"  сайта монаха школы дзен Кван Ум Мьонг Гонг Сунима http://zendao.ru/RU/Contacts  - лучше читать снизу вверх, хотя можно и наоборот, и с середины в любую сторону   :Smilie:

----------

Германн (23.10.2013), Фил (23.10.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Прям я сама хочу тоже к Хосу на чай


Меня захвати с собой, пожалуйста. :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (23.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> *Pema Kalzang* - *не* нужен *тот* самый матерый, который может тягаться со святыми или гуру - нужен человек, который чувствует что нашел свой Буддизм - идет по жизни с ним. А не совсем зеленый новичек как я. Чтобы мог рассказать о себе и Своем Буддизме. Книги все как-то конкретно описывают и не отвечают на мои простые (глупые?) и, может не в попад, вопросы. 
> Совет, кстати хороший. Можно с Вами (тобой?) встретиться? Из Москвы ведь.


Я не слишком соответствую вот этим пунктам: "опытного, кто имеет опыт падений и вставаний. Кто знает как должен (как следует) жить по Буддизму, а может и живет так". Толку тут будет совершенно мало, увы.

П.С. *Хос* - серьезный мужчина! Дамы, шо вы тут устроили))?
П.П.С. *Алик*, вербуете просто безбожно!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2013)

----------


## Алик

> П.П.С. *Алик*, вербуете просто безбожно!


 :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.10.2013), Фил (23.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Меня захвати с собой, пожалуйста.


Главное - Хоса захватить, когда мы себя к нему захватим :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (23.10.2013)

----------


## Платон

Мне кажется, или  слова "опытность, после многих падений и вставаний" мог произнести только верующий и отчаявшийся православный? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  В буддизме как то принято просто идти к своей цели, осуществляя при этом своё благо и благо других. :Smilie:  И опытность измеряется не в количестве преодоленных падений - их буддист вообще не должен допускать, падением считается намерение причинять страдание , боль, делать зло живым существам - а в искусности приминения методов буддизма.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Энтони - это что за фобии? :Smilie:  А вдруг да кабы? А вдруг КГБ? :Smilie: 

Человек чаю собирается попить - какой процент, что он придет именно к вам, буддисту взрываться? Уж тогда проще из ненависти к буддистам в дацан или БЦ какой придти. Чтоб КПД от взрыва было побольше. Ну, не зовите домой - в Чайную Ложку идите.

Самсара кругом - благие заслуги что, не собирать вообще? Разойтись по норам и трястись?

На солнечной Сицилье как раз кланы мафиозные живут, сбирают дань с всех лавок и мочут всех, кто не сдает в кассу деньги вовремя. А раскрой местные газеты - точно так же - тут замочили, тут переехали, тут изнасиловали.....

Была в Питере пару месяцев летом - никто меня не сжег, не замочил, я в Питере выросла и журналистом при милицейских закрытых хрониках поработала - рассказать, что было раньше? :Smilie:  Просто это газетами не обсасывалось - низзя было.

Я как раз именно за то, чтобы новички встречались с живыми буддистами. Форум дает некоторые вещи, а другие вещи очень развращает. И очень способствует буддизму он-лайн. Без практики в жизни. 

У всех буддистов бывает - новичок подходит, вопросы задает, хочешь - не хочешь, а поделиться хоть какими-то знаниями нужно - раз просят. К ламе там отвести, с представителями БЦ поговорить, пристроить к "своим"  - кто за ручку сведет, даст некоторые тексты, объяснит по ним что-то. Его надо щупать на предмет бомбы за пазухой? :Smilie: 
Я сама когда-то, правда, пошла в БЦ по желтым страницам, но там мною сразу занялась очень добрая девушка, и вводила в курс дела очень по-доброму. Я вообще тоже пошла туда посмотреть как раз старых практиков. И понять по ним в том числе - как на них подействовал буддизм. Тогда в инете свистнуть нельзя было. :Smilie:  

Короче - вот во что выливается простая просьба чаю попить :Smilie:

----------

Алик (23.10.2013)

----------


## Нико

Ну вот, Хоса без Хоса "женили")))). Пусть сначала отзовётся)))))

----------

Алик (23.10.2013), Фил (23.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне кажется, или  слова "опытность, после многих падений и вставаний" мог произнести только верующий и отчаявшийся православный? В буддизме как то принято просто идти к своей цели, осуществляя при этом своё благо и благо других. И опытность измеряется не в количестве преодоленных падений - их буддист вообще не должен допускать, падением считается намерение причинять страдание , боль, делать зло живым существам - а в искусности приминения методов буддизма.


Платон - Вы за буддизм вообще принимались? :Smilie: 

Хотела б я видеть буддиста, который вообще не допускает никаких падений :Smilie: Даже малюсеньких, тем более мы миряне. 

Многие из нас пришли в буддизм именно из православия. И что в этом плохого? Человек решил исследовать буддизм опытным путем - только похвалить его можно за это - ставит себе четкую задачу и проводит прямой эксперимент.

И топикстартер совершенно правильно мыслит, потому что не питает иллюзий в отношении идеальных буддистов и хочет вживую на них посмотреть. Мне вообще нравится, как он реагирует. :Smilie: 

И Платон, - падения и вставания - ежедневный буддийский процесс - впадение в крайности и выход из них. Мы в какой-то степени можем только от самых крайних вещей сдерживаться, но постоянно ошибаемся все равно в силу сових омраченных эмоций и неведенья.

----------

Алик (23.10.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот, Хоса без Хоса "женили")))). Пусть сначала отзовётся)))))


Так и Топпера тоже

----------


## Фил

> Короче - вот во что выливается простая просьба чаю попить


Как и любая просьба.
В то что бесплатными советами замучают, а результатов - ноль  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (23.10.2013), Евгений Шпагин (10.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как и любая просьба.
> В то что бесплатными советами замучают, а результатов - ноль


Ну не печальтесь. Не все только бесплатные советы раздают.

Хосу я написала уже, не отзовется - еще паре людей напишу :Smilie:

----------

Алик (23.10.2013), Фил (23.10.2013)

----------


## Вячеслав Дон

Прикольно, весело. Но пока никто не откликнулся.

Давайте уточню еще разок. *Откликнитесь, пожалуйста!*

*Хочу пообщаться с человеком, который* принял Буддизм и живет им (в меру своих возможностей). Понимает что это то, как надо жить, других вариантов для него нет. Желает всю жизнь подчинить ему, насколько это возможно. Имеет опыт отказа, отпадения, схождения с пути. И возвращения. ПРАКТИК, который знает как быть Буддистом и старается им быть (опять же, в силу своих сил), даже когда ему это рационально невыгодно.

Т.е. не ищу идеал, бренд или супер-гуру. Обычно (не всегда, но обычно!) это лживо. 

Заготовленных *вопросов* на самом деле нет, сами появятся при встрече. *Обычные, человеческие*. Вот, сейчас придумаю, чтобы Вы почувствовали уровень (ха-ха) вопросов: как строится жизнь буддиста, чем отличается от жизни ДО Буддизма, почему буддисты радостные, если учение о страдании (как монахи могут при всей жесткости их жизни радоваться жизни), какие практики необходимы для буддиста (может вообще ничто не необходимо), во что верит буддист (вообще и данный, конкретный человек, с которым разговариваю). 

*А теперь по дискуссии:*

*Нико* - кто такой Хос? Дайте контакт (на форуме, или в живую) - если рекомендуете - почему бы и не сходить?

*Пема Дролкар*, да, совет хороший. Раз никто сам не отзывается буду сам напрашиваться.  :Smilie:  
*Потом буду рассказывать как бегал (фигурально) за буддистами, а они не давались.* 
Чай, час времени и непринужденная беседа - что может быть проще?  :Smilie:  Может, я совсем не как буддист действую? Не знаю каких-то специальных подходов к ним? А по-человечески нельзя с ними?  :Smilie: 
Кто такой Хос? Скажите как его найти, связаться с ним. Он вообще в Москве?

*Алик* - вот это буддийская мудрость. Она мне нравится и понятна. 
Почитал часть вопросов-ответов - увлекательно. Много интересного, но мои вопросы НАМНОГО проще. Не по техникам, буддийским понятиям и их трактовке или различиях в разных культурах. В отсутствии личного общения буду читать. Спасибо.

*Pema Kalzang* - как скажите.

*Платон* - да, лексикон православного. Но отнюдь не отчаявшегося. 
Как в Буддизме называется отступление от пути, который известен и проложен к своей главной цели всей жизни? А потом возврат на него?



> не в количестве преодоленных падений - их буддист вообще не должен допускать


Вот в том то и дело - не должен. Но что-то мне подсказывает - что бывает в практике. Будете отрицать?

*Фил* - точно.

Насчет почему в центр, в группу не хочу сразу: понял, что в личной встрече информация идет интенсивнее за счет скорости речи и обратной связи.

----------

Алик (23.10.2013), Пема Дролкар (23.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вячеслав, короче, берите кружку с чаем и выходите в скайп - скажите скайп в личку :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sojj

Здрасьте, а территориально вы где обитаете?
могу вас на чай пригласить, правда буддист из меня тот еще, но почему бы и не пообщаться?

очень странно, кстати, что вы готовы приехать к незнакомому человеку и пить у него чай, а в буддийсткий центр-общину заезжать стесняетесь - там гораздо больше условий, чтобы удовлетворить свое любопытство.

в любом случае это не мое дело, пишите в личку что у вас в выходные по времени

----------

Pedma Kalzang (09.11.2013), Алик (23.10.2013), Вячеслав Дон (24.10.2013), Германн (23.10.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.10.2013), Пема Дролкар (23.10.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

)) м-дя...

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

*Вячеслав Дон*, я с удовольствием составлю тебе компанию. Но боюсь с ответами у меня будет сложно в плане отсутствие отсебятины.

----------

Вячеслав Дон (24.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> *Вячеслав Дон*, я с удовольствием составлю тебе компанию. Но боюсь с ответами у меня будет сложно в плане отсутствие отсебятины.


О, какой открытый чел. Вы сразу на"ты" :Smilie:  Может, не надо уж остебятину так прям сразу? :Smilie:

----------


## Вячеслав Дон

*Пема Дролкар* пока со скайпом беда - на текущей машине он не работает. Жду, когда вернут более современный компьютер - и тогда с удовольствием! Спасибо!


*Sojj* - вообще я думал чай попить в какой-нибудь кафешке. Против общины ничего не имею, если пить чай (общаться) будем вдвоем, а не большим количеством. Давай поедем в родную общину? Написал в личку

*Дмитрий Светлов* - отсутствие отсебятины? это интересно. написал в личку.

----------


## Сергей Федоров

Я тоже из Москвы, интересуюсь Буддизмом всего неделю, хотел бы пообщаться с человеком, пусть и начинающим. Можно было бы вместе изучать разные тексты и книги, а еще в будущем, со временем я бы обратил внимание на тибетский язык. Меня больше интересуют тибетские школы, и в частности особенно практика Чод (читая про нее я и обратил внимание на истоки и основы Буддизма).

----------

Pedma Kalzang (09.11.2013)

----------


## ullu

> хочешь - не хочешь, а поделиться хоть какими-то знаниями нужно - раз просят.


Зачем делать то, чего не хочешь?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (09.11.2013)

----------


## Лена Алена

Привет, приходите к нам Аптекарский 9. На сайте есть расписание практик
http://www.ripa-russia.ru/timetable/moscow/
В данный момент центр на ремонте, но живых, а не виртуальных собеседников Вы там найдете, это точно.
Чай и поболтать мы любим.

если возникнут вопросы пишите, я отвечу.

----------


## Нико

> интересуюсь Буддизмом всего неделю





> Меня больше интересуют тибетские школы, и в частности особенно практика Чод


Какая прелесть! Кого бы порекомендовать вам?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Сергей Федоров

> Какая прелесть! Кого бы порекомендовать вам?


Ваш сарказм понятен, лишь не понятно к чему он. Я написал что "со временем", а не сейчас и не завтра я собираюсь пойти и совершать чод. Может через три года, может через 10 лет, а может и никогда. Сейчас я хотел бы "изучать разные тексты и книги", для начала жизнеописание Будды и так далее. Или 14000 сообщений обязывают всюду бросить свою монетку?

----------


## Нико

> Ваш сарказм понятен, лишь не понятно к чему он. Я написал что "со временем", а не сейчас и не завтра я собираюсь пойти и совершать чод. Может через три года, может через 10 лет, а может и никогда. Сейчас я хотел бы "изучать разные тексты и книги", для начала жизнеописание Будды и так далее. Или 14000 сообщений обязывают всюду бросить свою монетку?


Не обязывают совершенно. Так читайте и изучайте тексты и книги, как это делают многие. Кто запрещает?

----------

Мира Смирнова (11.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Федоров

> Не обязывают совершенно. Так читайте и изучайте тексты и книги, как это делают многие. Кто запрещает?


Никто не запрещает. Этим я сейчас и занимаюсь.

----------


## ullu

Без передачи тексты ваджраяны ( Чод например ) изучать сложно и стремно. Лучше бы вам передачу перед изучением получить, потому что иначе вы все прочитаете "не так", но не поймете этого и потом это "не так" будет незаметно вам все портить когда практиковать будете.
Тексты ваджраяны с одной стороны простые, а с другой стороны неозднозначные. Рассудочный ум, особенно если сильный интеллект, может придумать много разных объяснений и пониманий, но реально правильное понимание рождается в уме благодаря передаче, поэтому очень важно получить передачу для того, чтобы понять действительный смысл, выводящий из сансары, а не застрять в смысле предложенным "засансаренным" умом.

Но беда ещё в том, что если в ум что-то попало, то оно уже будет там и будет работать. И если туда попало неправильное понимание ,то оно будет действовать и мешать.
Поэтому передачу надо получить перед чтением, а не "потом, если что-то будет не понятно".

----------

Нико (11.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Ага- ага, а после лунга- прослушивания- бубнежа на непонятном языке- чудесным способом расцветёт понимание текстов))

----------

Legba (13.11.2013), Вантус (17.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ага- ага, а после лунга- прослушивания- бубнежа на непонятном языке- чудесным способом расцветёт понимание текстов))


Желательно и то, и другое.

----------


## Дубинин

> Желательно и то, и другое.


 Я может быть, конечно чего-то не понимаю, но по моему т.н. лунг, получить не проще чем ванг. Предпологается, что ты предварительными практиками развил ум так, что стал в какой- то мере читать умы на прямую. И лама на ванге демонстрирует тебе свои состояния- которые ты будешь повторять. И с лунгом похоже, читая- он быстро демонстрирует состояния- правильные понимания- а затем сам уже в подробностях разбераешься. (Конечно ваших талантов не знаю)))

----------


## ullu

> Ага- ага, а после лунга- прослушивания- бубнежа на непонятном языке- чудесным способом расцветёт понимание текстов))


Вы бред какой-то говорите , как будто никогда учение не слушали вообще. Поражают такие невежественные комментарии от "старых практикующих". 
Да, возрастет, потому что работает сила линии передачи. А для понимания смысла слов учитель дает устное объяснение, после того как вы объедините свой ум с мудростью линии передачи посредством лунга.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы бред какой-то говорите , как будто никогда учение не слушали вообще. Поражают такие невежественные комментарии от "старых практикующих". 
> Да, возрастет, потому что работает сила линии передачи. А для понимания смысла слов учитель дает устное объяснение, после того как вы объедините свой ум с мудростью линии передачи посредством лунга.


Во первых полегче- а то пожалуюсь. Во вторых это не доказанно- и сугубо субъективно- ваши "линии". Доказывается плодом- освобождением и всеведением с попутными сиддхами. А разительных доказательств обретения плода, как выясняется, современные ламы- ни один не демонстрирует.

----------


## ullu

> Во первых полегче- а то пожалуюсь. Во вторых это не доказанно- и сугубо субъективно- ваши "линии". Доказывается плодом- освобождением и всеведением с попутными сиддхами. А разительных доказательств обретения плода, как выясняется, современные ламы- ни один не демонстрирует.


Ну понятно, как обычно, все вокруг, кроме учителей, эксперты по освобождению. А учителя вот плохо понимают что надо делать, а чего делать не надо. Эксперты зато все знают как надо.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ага- ага, а после лунга- прослушивания- бубнежа на непонятном языке- чудесным способом расцветёт понимание текстов))


один оч. хороший лама, который мне сильно дорог, по сему поводу объяснял мне на подобный вопрос, что лунг на текст это не просто пробубнивание того, что можно и так почитать в книжке, а свершение отпечатков в сознании. Он говорил, что после лунга ритуально переданный текст остается в потоке ума и после смерти. Т.е. с т.з  традиции - это не пустышка для не умеющих читать козопасов.

За что купил. проверить не могу)

----------

Pema Sonam (12.11.2013), Германн (22.11.2013), Дубинин (12.11.2013), Нико (12.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну понятно, как обычно, все вокруг, кроме учителей, эксперты по освобождению. А учителя вот плохо понимают что надо делать, а чего делать не надо. Эксперты зато все знают как надо.


Поболтать в пустую захотелось? Ок. Ваши учителя- мне не учителя. Я не имею Прибежища. Слова о линиях и благословлениях- подтверждаются реализациями.

----------

Фил (12.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

... а объяснив это, он (злорадно потирая руки... шутко))), сказал чтобы я не бросал читать некий текст, который какбе по смыслу совпадает с неким другим текстом. )))

----------


## Нико

> Я не имею Прибежища.


Ещё один безприбежищный? Тогда мы идём к вам!

----------


## Дубинин

Я не знаю, но все умения  манипулировать с умом, знания, и понимания, я преобрёл вопреки а не благодаря ламам и иже. (кроме одного момента)

----------


## Нико

> Я не знаю, но все умения  манипулировать с умом, знания, и понимания, я преобрёл вопреки а не благодаря ламам и иже. (кроме одного момента)


И что за моментик был?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ещё один безприбежищный? Тогда мы идём к вам!


Я говорил- я не уверен в перерождениях- какая может быть пратимокша и остальные обеты. (знания о уме и техники- вполне сильные и работают в буддизме)

----------


## Дубинин

> И что за моментик был?


Щас- подставил душу для харканий)))

----------

Мира Смирнова (12.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Щас- подставил душу для харканий)))


Так циникам-то всё равно ж.

----------


## Ондрий

продолжаю про бубнеж.

тот же лама (лхарампа, очень старый и очень хороший, к сожалению уже ушел) - занимался и некими процедурами как раз для козопасов (самых всамделишных, настоящих пастухов), плохо умеющих не столько читать, сколько понимать текст. 
он им давал лунг на текст. причем заставлял читать именно на тибецком (они умели читать но не понимать), чтобы текст "врезался" в поток ума, как он объяснял.
но делал это адресно, не для всех и только для конкретных людей. остальным - давал иначе, с объяснениями.

дочке моей передал прибежише и лунги на мантры. вообще было забавно и удивительно, что как раз именно в тот день к нему на хату пришли люди с детьми примерно того же возраста (от 6ти до 10ти, а мы специально приехали из другого города для этого же) - получился конкретный детский сад и он прочитал детям специальную лекцию специально для них изменив программу в этот день. они такие прикольные ребятишки, сидели возле него кучкой, а он только на них смотрел и им рассказывал очень интересные истории без всякого школярского занудства.

а потом сказал нам отдельно с женой, что дочку не нужно напрягать буддизмом (хотя она 7ми летняя тогда еще конкретно читала и напрягалась сама с алтарем, поклонами и прочей классикой), что ей это не нужно и что потом (не скоро) она сама это поймет и придет к теме. Так и вышло, частично - через пару лет она стала лютой атеисткой)). пока жду исполнения слов ламы.

сорри, чот накатили воспоминания о нём. хороший был он.
Вложение 15257

----------

Alex (12.11.2013), Legba (13.11.2013), Pema Sonam (12.11.2013), Алик (12.11.2013), Аурум (12.11.2013), Вантус (17.11.2013), Германн (22.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.11.2013), Дубинин (12.11.2013), Дхармананда (12.11.2013), Нико (12.11.2013), Паня (12.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

Звали как ламу? Из Уцанга, видимо.

----------


## Ондрий

Геше Дугда. Калмыкия. бессменный лама там был. скромнее его я не видел людей. очень любил ругать за подношения. Жил как настоящий искренний буддист. Драгоценная редкость...
(временами хочется вдрызг напиться, что он ушел, а я такой остолоп профукал из лени и тупости этот глубокий колодец из которого можно было черпать и черпать, слишком редко я у него был).. но это все эмоции, конечно.

----------

Alex (12.11.2013), Lanky (15.04.2016), Pema Sonam (12.11.2013), Германн (22.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.11.2013), Дубинин (12.11.2013), Паня (12.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Геше Дугда. Калмыкия. бессменный лама там был. скромнее его я не видел людей. очень любил ругать за подношения. Жил как настоящий искренний буддист. Драгоценная редкость...


Хе, я его узнала. Но подумала, что обозналась. Он из одной деревни с геше Тинлеем. Уцанг, стало быть.

Он,кстати, в тугдаме пребывал после кончины. Так слышала.

----------


## Ондрий

> Он,кстати, в тугдаме пребывал после кончины. Так слышала.


да.. пребывал
еще биография говорит, что он стал монахом не ребенком, а взрослым (за что и ценю, в том числе). практически сбежал от невесты в дацан)

----------

Pema Sonam (12.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.11.2013), Паня (12.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Он из одной деревни с геше Тинлеем. Уцанг, стало быть.


нет, возле Сиккима.
http://savetibet.ru/2008/10/09/tibetanmonk.html

а геше Тинлей родился в Мисоре, это юг Индии.

----------


## ullu

> Поболтать в пустую захотелось? Ок. Ваши учителя- мне не учителя. Я не имею Прибежища. Слова о линиях и благословлениях- подтверждаются реализациями.


Но зато вы эксперт по освобождению.

----------


## Нико

> нет, возле Сиккима.
> http://savetibet.ru/2008/10/09/tibetanmonk.html
> 
> а геше Тинлей родился в Мисоре, это юг Индии.


Да я про другое. Родители ГТ из одной деревни в Тибете с ген Дугда были.

----------

Ондрий (12.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Еще добавлю, что, на мой взгляд, у геше Тензина Дугды было, по определенным признакам, реализовано туммо. И признаки эти видели достойные, по-моему, доверия люди.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Еще добавлю, что, на мой взгляд, у геше Тензина Дугды было, по определенным признакам, реализовано туммо. И признаки эти видели достойные, по-моему, доверия люди.


Но при этом он всю жизнь был очень скромным и жил очень скромно, да.

----------


## Бейсин

Приглашайте, поговорим!
Сейчас я в Москве, но собираюсь попутешествовать, ищу контакты в разных местах.
Интересуют люди, которые хотят найти путь сердца в своей жизни и воплощать его.
Которые готовы брать и давать. (Или стараются этому научиться).

Занимался разным: дзен, дао, Кастанеда, Каббала, современная психология и древняя философия. Всё можно использовать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Паня

> Занимался разным: дзен, дао, Кастанеда, Каббала, современная психология и древняя философия. Всё можно использовать.


Смело!

----------


## Бейсин

> Смело!


Дело в том, что у моей практики был единый стержень. Центральный вопрос. Поэтому все практики и теории можно было прикладывать к этому стержню - и смотреть, как они помогают. Что именно они делают с тобой.

Это совсем не то, что берёшь некую непонятную технологию с неизвестным действием, и применяешь, полагаясь, скажем, на свидетельства людей, которым доверяешь, что это "сработает правильно".

Можно работать только топором, а можно использовать десятки столярных инструментов. В обоих случаях нужно видеть, что делаешь и что получается.

----------


## Буль

> Занимался разным: дзен, дао, Кастанеда, Каббала, современная психология и древняя философия. Всё можно использовать.




_-- Where the hell did you get that hog leg? 
-- In Denver. This is a Ruger Super Blackhawk. Conversion.
-- Goddamn, that's too much gun for you. 
-- It's what I learned with.
-- Nobody learns with a converted.
-- I did.
-- That explains it._



_-- Harley? Are you shootin'? Harley? 
-- What?
-- That's two for me. You better get off your ass, Harley.
-- Give me a break. God knows I'm tryin'._

Дзен-дао-психолог... Что-то типа того...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Артур Гуахо (15.04.2016), Паня (15.04.2016), Фил (15.04.2016)

----------


## Pasha

Ещё Вантус тут был чайку наверное попить хотел)

----------

